
Why I’m fighting SOPA: We need a solution, but a better solution - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/21/gimbel-sopa/
======
bediger
More rubbish that advocates the false-to-fact concept of "Intellectual
Property". In my view, "IP" can't exist. Who invented the light bulb? Who
invented radio? Who invented television? Who invented the linked list? Who
invented the telegraph? Multiple people, all at about the same time.

Can't happen elsewhere? What about the history of the Knuth-Morris-Pratt
string matching algorithm?

Independent invention nullifies the ownership of ideas. "Intellectual
Property" - bah, humbug! A false concept to try to get governments to enforce
monopolies.

